
Oracle joins race for TikTok, reportedly in talks to acquire U.S. operations - pinewurst
https://www.geekwire.com/2020/oracle-joins-race-tiktok-reportedly-talks-acquire-u-s-operations/
======
alasdair_
What does a legal firm want with a social media company?

